# Anybody doing the empire state games?



## cycling (Jul 27, 2004)

Whos doing the empire state games on june 5th?Any info on the race woulod be nice!


----------



## young roadie (Dec 4, 2004)

where is it.. a criterium or a road race?


----------



## cycling (Jul 27, 2004)

Its a crit i think. (1.8 mile loop)(37 times to equal 63 miles)
R u going?


----------



## young roadie (Dec 4, 2004)

where is it, on may 5th i was goin to go to rutherfor criterium in new jersey but when and where is this


----------



## cycling (Jul 27, 2004)

It is in the FRD state park in yorktown hieghts.Start/fininsh parking lot 2.
I was speakin to the evnt organizer and the field should be around 60 men and 20 women.Its run by USI.


----------



## cycling (Jul 27, 2004)

sry sry sry fdr* state park


----------



## young roadie (Dec 4, 2004)

i might its either that or rutherford in new jersey that day, how is tyhe group broken up like would we be racing against cat 2


----------



## cycling (Jul 27, 2004)

we would race against all ages and levels

but i have talked to many people and they say that they want all the juniors they can get to race. U might have to live in the hudson valley though:

westchester
putnam
etc


----------



## vickop (Feb 22, 2005)

The Rutherford Crit is going to be a great race on a fast and exciting course with separate races for riders of all skill levels. It's also going to be a great event! There will be a giveaway of a $1300 Schwinn Evolution spinning bike, autographs and pictures with former NJ Devil Ken Daneyko, tons of free food, a health and fitness fair, a rep from Lance Armstrong Foundation, and much more! If you're looking for an exciting race with riders from all across the northeast and a great event than the Rutherford Crit is for you!

For more info visit www.northjerseycycling.com. Pre-reg is available on BikeReg till Saturday night!


----------

